# Paying your taxes?



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

For those who actually turn an IRS profit on their earnings, (IE not X driver in 90% of markets)

Do you make quarterly payments?

I do a payment every month on the 31st but that's more of a budgeting thing than anything else.

How do you guys do it?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> For those who actually turn an IRS profit on their earnings, (IE not X driver in 90% of markets)
> 
> Do you make quarterly payments?
> 
> ...


You have to charge a hell of lot more than $.80 a mile to be burdened with a tax liability. But yes, I've been making quarterly estimated payments since 1987.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> For those who actually turn an IRS profit on their earnings, (IE not X driver in 90% of markets)
> 
> Do you make quarterly payments?
> 
> ...


I didn't file taxes for the past couple
years. So far so good


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> I didn't file taxes for the past couple
> years. So far so good


Keep me in mind when the day comes!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You have to charge a hell of lot more than $.80 a mile to be burdened with a tax liability. But yes, I've been making quarterly estimated payments since 1987.


Ehh.. $2.40 a mile plus tips in a yellow taxi?

I'm in the $200-300 per night in revenue with 95-100 in expenses. (73 going to the evil taxi company)

That will generate a tax bill yes.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Ehh.. $2.40 a mile plus tips in a yellow taxi?
> 
> I'm in the $200-300 per night in revenue with 95-100 in expenses. (73 going to the evil taxi company)
> 
> That will generate a tax bill yes.


Does the evil cab co. send you an evil 1099?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Does the evil cab co. send you an evil 1099?


Yup


----------

